# My first (hopefully successful) Aerogarden Grow!



## XtC in me (Nov 19, 2007)

Whats up guys, I have been following most of the Aerogarden threads for a while now and decided to start using the Aerogarden myself. I bought the FoxFarm hydroponics trio for about 40 bux and some White Widow seeds from Dr. Chronic. The seeds and nutes arrived at relatively the same time and I immediately started planting the seeds. They have now germinated and I'm just waiting for them to sprout....I'll post some pic's so you know what type of environment i'm going to be growing in....I would really appreciate any advice and Constructive criticism is welcomed.....I'm a little unsure of one thing and that is the amount of the foxfarm nutes i'm supposed to be introducing into the resevoir.....I was at first told not to add any nutrients to the resevoir for the first week of development....But i decided to just put a little of the Grow Big in there any way...maybe half a teaspoon....So if anyone who has personal experience could provide me with some useful information on this matter it would be greatly appreciated! Thanx guys...I'll get back to you when I get some sprouts!! Here are the pix....
Peace


----------



## buninader (Nov 20, 2007)

damn the aerogarden is cutty


----------



## XtC in me (Nov 21, 2007)

buninader said:


> damn the aerogarden is cutty


cutty?


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## MrIntricate (Nov 21, 2007)

My advice; get a hps light. The aerogarden light is not strong enough to do what you are expecting it to do. You will shortly find your plant stretching for light and you will be sorely disapointed with your yield. Plus, you didn't exactly pick a low growing strain like Big Bud or Low Rider. WW Can get up to 4 ft or taller.


----------



## XtC in me (Nov 21, 2007)

I have 2 extra full spectrum cfl's 95 watts a piece, I also have a 200watt hps bulb as well, I will introduce this light during the flowering stage.....I have a pretty good amount of space as far as height goes....just not much width...Oh and Mr intricate thanx for the advice and do you think i should go ahead and introduce the hps light now? Because I have those 2 extra cfl's on each side of the AG......


----------



## XtC in me (Nov 21, 2007)

The stems on my sprouts are a purplish green color....is this a sign of a healthy sprout or a sign of phosphorous defficiency?


----------



## Unique (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Xtc,

I just started with the AG myself 2 weeks ago. Granted my plants are not very big but they do have 2 nodes and are REALLY getting bushy with no stretching. We may be able to bounce ideas off of each other during this time.
I rooted for 4 days then used Grow big HYDRO and big bloom 1/4 strength for both. With in 2 days of planting I went from seed roots to first leaves. Since then I have been asking ALOT of questions about lighting. The Aerogarden just does not have the intensity and spectrum that is going to be needed for flowering. BUT....it will be plenty for the time being in the veg state. You can buy a 6' figure eight extension cord from radio shack for about $5 and a small chain with some clamps and two small hooks....I used and old dog chain we had and it worked well. With this you can set your AG hood about 1 inch away from your plants. This will also help when your plants reach past the hood limit if it is a big strain. 

OK so now they HPS light. I was searching on Craigslist for keywords HPS, Growlights, Hydroponics, Hydroponic....The search engine there is picky and leaving the "s" off of hydroponics actually pulled 3 more listings....they had them there for ALOT cheaper than you can find online....but you are also risking buying something that may not work so pay attention. 

Well the best part was while calling around asking people about their lighting systems, I came across a guy who OWNED a hydro store and has a ton of extra stuff for cheap. He can also get nutes and at cost +10%...so needless to say I know where im getting future lights and NUTES!
So after talking to the guy for about an hour I got a TON of info on hydro. This guy was awesome talking about the difference between using a 200 w HPS and a 600 w HPS was going to be a 1lb yield of tomatoes and a 4oz yield of tomatoes.
In other words he was wise to what I was doing and was more than willing to help me in my novice adventures. He also said that the difference between buying a 600w and 200w would be made up within my first trip to the "market" to sell my "tomatoes".
One other thing he said that made since was...using Fox Farm nutes are great, they do a great job with hydro and will do exactly what you are expecting them to do if used correctly....BUT...using synthetic brands like General or DutchMaster hydro nutes will give the plants EXACTALLY what they need without any extras....Once again science has surpassed nature. True you will not be getting "organic" harvest, but seriously if I had a choice, id go for the yield.

Well bud its time to wrap up this novel. I was just excited about my new knowledge and I thought I would share. If you are interested in ordering nutes or lighting let me know.


----------



## XtC in me (Nov 21, 2007)

First off Unique I would really like to thank you for the information you have provided me with....I'm going to go ahead and drill some holes on the top of the shield to hang it up....I live in Austin so i'm gonna go ahead and check out craigs list to see what kind of deals I can get....I am also going to order an airstone...How far are you into the grow 2 weeks?? So far all 4 of the seeds I planted have sprouted and look pretty healthy, the stems are sort of a greenish purple color, I really hope i get at least 1 female! I went ahead and added a little bit of the Grow Big and Big Bloom but just a tiny amount...And ya hopefully we can bounce some ideas to one another once we get into it a little more. My lights are set to 18/6 and I still need a fan to circulate the air. I'm really excited about this, I hope it goes well for you and I..Oh and what strain are growing?? Can't wait to see the bud shots! Keep in touch and thanx again!
Peace


----------



## Unique (Nov 23, 2007)

Man dont order the air stones online....just go to petco and pick up a pump and airstone and tubbing for about $10-$15. 
I am growing a few different strains, most Kush but 2 are from some fun stuff i picked up in Arizona....gotta love the cheap Mexican bud! 
Man now i think i shouldnt have told you about the craigslist thing.....im pretty close to you in Texas, now i have compitition on a cheap HPS system!

I would post pics here man but i already feel like ive said too much. Dont want to add incrimination with pics! Call me paraniod but i like to play it safe.Hit me up with a PM and we can hook up on MSN....maybe pass some pics that way.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 2, 2007)

These are my plants now after about a week and a half..


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Guy(s),

I'm using the Aero Pro100 and about a week behind you. Your plants look awesome!!!! Im so jealous

It has been 3 days and I have three up and with the leaves just about to lose their muzzle. 

The advice with the airstones was taken and did exactly the same thing. I did find out that Petco warrantys a certain pump for a lifetime. Works for me!!!

Can't wait to learn more. I'm using Fox Farm, but every picture of General Hydro looks amazing in the Aerogarden.


----------



## mixer101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all, I have been looking at this forum for ages now and got loads of info so thanks all, I have an Areo Pro on order now and cant wait to get started and now looking to get the correct nutes on order, I see that alot of the reactions on here with growing with the areo seems to be only good for the vegging stage although some seem to have been sucessfully grown from seed to weed with good results, my question is i found a poot lamp and being a complete noob it looks big and also maybe 600w i intend to grow in a closet and im thinking that this poot lamp maybe way to big and dangerous for my needs possibley a fire hazard as with most people on here im only looking to get enough for personal use and not to burn myself and the neighbours down, so luckily found this lamp and thought that maybe this will help my plant as people have recommended adding lights to there grow. my question is this my grow area is 3ftx3ft and maybe 7ft tall if i sitck this poot lamp in there in that space will i burn to hell? or would it be wiser to invest in a couple of cfl's that most people seem to have done bearing in mind im skint! many thanks


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know about the lights yet, but there are many around here that do. The pro100 rocks. It makes up for what the first version doesn't have, however, the lights are great for other plants. 

My Son brought home a little cup of Strawberries from his teacher. I had almost killed them, (forgot to water because they are just in a cup) added fox farm neuts and then put them up under the Aerogrow...they are alive and amazing now. He is a happy boy. =) My husbands house plants in the window were looking pretty poor and I added Fox Farm and they are so happy and even blooming now. Within 2 days it was evident that the Fox Farm neuts made a huge difference. That was soil.

I have read thousands of posts and done a lot of research. The one thing I know for sure is that Fox Farm is great and General Hydroponics neuts have produced some of the nicest plants I have ever seen.

Good Luck, keep us posted!!


----------



## mixer101 (Dec 2, 2007)

excellent thanks if i wasn't 100% thinking of the fox farm nutes i am now!


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

With the Aerogarden, go low and easy with the neuts. I'm not sure why, but it is happier with under the perscribed amounts on the bottles. 

Good Luck, keep us posted with pics!!!! 

GIRLS 
GIRLS
GIRLS
GIRLS


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes! Go very light on the nutes the plants seem to love it this way and they are already putting out that good smell! Here is an update on how my plants are doing..........I wish the best to all of you growers out there!


----------



## vespa17 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Xtc, is that a clone in the back? I was wondering how easy cloning would be in the aerogarden.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 3, 2007)

vespa17 said:


> Hey Xtc, is that a clone in the back? I was wondering how easy cloning would be in the aerogarden.


No it isn't a clone, but i've heard it was fairly easy to clone in the aerogarden...many people have had success with it. But that is just a seedling that had a little trouble with development, the root broke in half....


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 4, 2007)

keep updating if you dont m ind i just bought my fiance an aero garden pro for xmas and we were thinking we could use it for clones and maybe veg and then move them into a another larger aeroponic sea of green i would like to see how the veg works form that thing it seems like its not gonna be strong enough i figured it would be good for clones or something thanks for the post so far homie


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 4, 2007)

XtC in me said:


> Yes! Go very light on the nutes the plants seem to love it this way and they are already putting out that good smell! Here is an update on how my plants are doing..........I wish the best to all of you growers out there!


How old are the plants in these pictures? Mine are one week today and are just starting a new round of leaves. Growing fast though. =)


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 4, 2007)

hey guys 

just wanted to jump on here- i started my first aerogarden grow on 11/15 

i actually transplanted week old seedlings into 4 slots and planted 2 seeds. 

so all and all im just under a month into this thing


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 4, 2007)

im having some troubles with my little ones.....

what are the EXACT measurements of the nutes you are using ,and how far along are you? 

PLANTS LOOK AWESOME XTC.


----------



## charlesiii (Dec 4, 2007)

no nutes for first week, sparingly second week, it's hydro so it needs some nutrients in the water. then usually 50% of what the feed schedule recommends. Get a ppm meter, you must get a ppm meter to be remotely happy. Also cal/mag if you're using distilled or r/o water.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for the info. 

i add mg /ca to the nutes and have a ph/ec/tds meter that i use religiously. 

im looking more for EXACT measurements (tsp or ml / gal or ppm) to see where i stand with these guys feeding schedules


----------



## ryan33212 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey i ahve also been growing with the aero garden and I havent exactly been keeping count of the days it's somewhere around a month i have been trimming the big fan leaves to provide more energy for the plant and more light aswell.. I had them on 24/0 for awhile just started flowering maybe 5 days ago I have signs of pre-flowers both are females  Not bad luck for 2 random bag seeds but here's a photo


----------



## whitey111 (Dec 4, 2007)

more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 5, 2007)

nice ryan

im glad you posted because there has been a lot of debate over the thought that less light= more females. 

you were 24/0 all thru veg right? 

rock on


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys whats up, Just to answer a few of your questions...I really don't measure out the nutes....I just kind of eyeball it and pay close attention to how the plants react to the dose....I've already had to refill the resevoir once, and i am most likely going to clean it out within the next week....I do 18/6 and i'm about to switch to 12/12...here are a few pix to show you how far along they have come....


----------



## ryan33212 (Dec 6, 2007)

12/12 already? i gave it about a month before i started to flower.. to bad they are a little bit taller than 1 foot lol...
yea storzbickel 24/0 mate


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

Aerogardens are shit, lets hope you don't find out during flowering just how shitty.


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 6, 2007)

Why are ya haten on the Aerogarden. Mine are happy as hell right now and I love how it is "me" proof. We know the lights are not the very best, but lights can be added. Its hydroponics, how can that be shitty?

I think this little growing machine is quite the little gadget and we will learn how to grow it very well in it. Just give us a chance to tweak stuff a bit.


----------



## ryan33212 (Dec 6, 2007)

a bit rude..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

Aerogardens will always be shit, it isn't rude, its the truth, they are shit not bad if you want to grow some parsley or some basil but for weed, no, it sucks ass big time.

Funny thing is though, everyone i've ever see buy one says exactly the same thing, oh its great its this its that blah blah blah, 

but not one singler person yet has managed to grow in it without hacking it apart.

Whats the point in spending the money on this shitty little system that you'll be lucky to grow one female in hacking it apart just to make it work and then trying to pass off its great.

Whats the price on these things, you could have actually built one that would be better for the job for half the price and then bought yourself a decent light to grow with.

Anyone who buys one of these has been done up like a kipper.

Oh and its going to take more than a few people with some 3" seedlings in a system to prove to me otherwise, because thats not going to happen, aerogardens are shit, and its threads like these that make other people think its a viable proposition when its just not.

I'll let you carry on loving your aerogarden i know that once you buy one your tied in to wanting to make it work.

Only way an aerogarden will ever work is if you get some feminzed seeds, pull the whole system apart and put a decent light on top, and then grow only one plant in the centre of the aerogarden.


You think the plants are close together now, you'll be screaming come 3 weeks time.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 6, 2007)

hmm.....I don't know man, the only real reason i went ahead and got this thing is because...
1. I'm new to all of this and I wanted to just try it out and eventually build my own system using the aerogarden as a guide.
2. I have wayyy too much money to spend, I just built a brand new computer that cost me a total of 3000 smacks including a 700 dollar graphics card. I live with 2 other roommates in a 2 story house with 3 bed 2 bath and there is not much room to grow and
3. I know 2 people who use the aerogarden to grow and that is all(well with extra full cfl lights and in the other a 400w hps! And! I have seen with MY own Eyes that you can successfully grow atleast 2 full sized fully grown female plants using the aerogarden..
It may not at all be the best for growing marijuana no shit but i don't see why you have to go out of your way and take the time to bitch about it on someones thread. If you care sooo much about it make your own fucking thread telling people why they probably shouldn't buy the aerogarden because it's a waste of money...But I really don't wanna hear it....peace


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 6, 2007)

ryan33212 said:


> 12/12 already? i gave it about a month before i started to flower.. to bad they are a little bit taller than 1 foot lol...
> yea storzbickel 24/0 mate


Ya 12/12 , one of my friends has had 2 complete grows in the AG the first he went about 4 1/2 weeks before flowering, they were about the size of your plants...his second grow he started flowering at 2 weeks(they were about the size of mine now) and they grew 8 weeks more before the trichomes started clouding and they were ready for harvest...there was a difference in yield but not by too significant of an amount...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

Full size like this? These plants are spaced apart by 1 foot, so each plant has 1 square foot of growth space. and about 4.5 foot upwards of growth space.


----------



## pencap (Dec 6, 2007)

XTC...................you just pissed off the MAN!!!! LOL!!!! (I think he runs this board, literally)Either that or he showed ya up!
I'd listen with bugged eyes to what he's got to say! (I'm scared to pm him) But hey, youre a Home boy in my book, just moved back from austin to Farmers Branch/Dallas in April....hoping by march to "go to the tomato market" down there in the A town,and sell my wares to some of those "Wimbilly's" (you know where im talking about) also do some Guadelupe tubing~ hit me up, pm me~maybe we can hook up at Stubbs for some brew~ Good luck with the aero grow though. Hind site is 20/20 and this IS all a learning exp. after all.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

once again. 

this is a thread started for someone looking for help. not to be criticized about their choice of growing methods. 

several top users on this forum, and gardeners that i know some of us know personally- have had proven success with the aerogarden.

dotn get me wrong, your garden is IMPRESSIVE. but some people just dont have the $, time , or space to have an operation like that. 

theres a million reasons that people use the aero- newbies, cloning nursuries, small-scale growing , etc. 

the bottom line is that it does work. modfications can be made to offer greater possibliities, but even then, no one is frankensteining the aero, mostly add- ons or slight mods like taking the light hood off and hanging it so you have greater range in height. thats as simple as pushing a plastic button and buying 1.00/ft chain. but even with just quality nutes and some care, results will happen.


im with Xtc- if you want to complain about how peolpe are getting ripped off on the aerogarden, start a thread, you will be more likely to find people who share your opinion there vs. something here where we are all users.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

storzbickel said:


> once again.
> 
> this is a thread started for someone looking for help. not to be criticized about their choice of growing methods.
> 
> ...


My point was to not say mine is better than yours, but to show you how big these plants get and just how unsuitable the aerogarden is to grow from seed, you say about time and dollars, well you could have got some pots and soil and a good light and still saved yourself money on what you got and you would have got more weed and it would have been a lot better.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

ok. fair enough. 

i catch your drift. as a soil grower i know what you mean in terms of potential growth. 

on the contrary tho, i live in a cold climate and i dont have much room in my house for a full scale grow. I have an outdoor greenhouse that is fully rigged, but i will not go thru the expense of heating it in a climate that falls below zero regularly. 

the aero provides me with a fast, and yes, small, winter crop- which i would otherwise not really have the ability to do. 

thats just my case, i dont knwo what other peoples reasons are. but i think for $150 base cost, many people find this an attractive way to grow. 

i guess essentially, you do "get what you pay for" in the fact that investing $150 plus nutes and mods will not get you nearly waht you could with a more open set up, which costs slightyl more. 
but im ok with that and i think most users are as well


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

no need to start a war.

i know where you are coming from and im gravy with that, so i hope you are with myself and other users.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

storzbickel said:


> ok. fair enough.
> 
> i catch your drift. as a soil grower i know what you mean in terms of potential growth.
> 
> ...


Your mistaken again, to build it yourself costs less!!!!


Here that LESS!!!!!

You can build your own aero system that is bigger than that and more suitable to growing plants, you could even build one to your exact measurements if thats the way you wanted to go with it.

The systems are still worthless unless you wanna grow basil and that kinda thing. Having a better setup will easily cost far less.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

start a thread on how to make your own system for less then if you are about letting folks know they arent getting their moneys worth

better yet, come up with a low cost design and ill fund production for you.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

It's amazing how far someone will go to defend an aerogarden, just to make themselves feel better about buying it.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

you obviously have a lot of experience and knowledge in cultivating bud. 


its amazing how far you will go to criticize others instead of sharing your wealth of knowledge. 

keep in mind the extent you have been going to to tell people they are wasting their money. i am on this post because i share something in common, and i was seeking input from other aero users. you dont seem to be inputting anything on here but negativity

you arent a psychologist so do not tell me that im defending the aerogarden because i want to feel better about buying it


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

storzbickel said:


> you obviously have a lot of experience and knowledge in cultivating bud.
> 
> 
> its amazing how far you will go to criticize others instead of sharing your wealth of knowledge.
> ...



But its true!!!!!


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

so back to the topc at hand, before 2 pages of wasted words.........


xtc, did you start flowering? how old were they, how many nodes?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

Straight from the aerogarden website.

*A: The AeroGarden has the footprint of a breadbox and is sized to fit conveniently under most cabinets. The AeroGarden measures 16" long by 10 1/2" wide by 15 1/2" high when it is first set up with the lights at the lowest possible setting, and 21" high at the highest level. Currently the AeroGarden comes in only one size.*



How many plants from seed you got in yours?


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

im not sure if i should even respond

do you ask because you actually care how many plants are in there and will have some helpful input?

or do you ask because you want to tell me that i have : too many, or that 2 plants is not worth $150 , or some negative crap like that?


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

and you tell me i go to lengths to defend it

here you are quoting the website of a product you dont advocate or use.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

Just trying to get the point across of how its just not suitable, and anyone that says they have grown seeds from plant in one and had great results for cost of the system is full of shit.

Anyone who grows in one of these from seed, you better pray to god you only get one female and its in the centre pod.

Anyway, i think i'm done laughing at you guys, i'll let you carry on now and have your moment until you guys find out what crowding means.


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 6, 2007)

Xtc- 

how is the flowering going, id like to know how many nodes your biggest one is at

one of the aero pioneers- tek70 flowerd at 4 wks and he said it was too late. suggested at like 5 or 6 nodes. Garden Known also stressed the important of nodes v. height in this set up. 

just wanted to know the age and nodes you started at.


----------



## redfoxx (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm amusing thread. As an x-noob just 4 months ago, I want to put my 2 cents worth. You're free to listen or not listen (and see your plants wither and die).

I have made the mistake many make, fortunately not with the aerogarden (i wasn't crazy enough to use that even in the beginning) but with Stealth Hydroponics which is 5 times the size and actually has at least SOMETHING that looks like a proper light.

To cut the long story short, it would be wise not to argue with people like NGT, he's an expert and has grown REAL yields unlike the toys I'm seeing here. He helped me and saved me from making the same mistake as you guys are making and actually corrected me just in time. 

Please please look at my journal if you don't believe me. I have a journal that shows why even the SH is crap (it's god compared to aerogarden) and the method that REALLY brings results in the 2nd journal. My plants are at 2.5-3ft right now, covered in large buds and ready to harvest in 3 weeks in a space only 5'x5'x7' which I've built in my bedroom using DYI stuff from Lowes. If you think that NGT is being harsh, you're wrong, he simply gets upset when he sees people advertise things which simply do NOT work. Check out my journal for step by step details on what does.

Be wise, save your money, save your nutes, don't use aerocrapper. You will remember his and my words if you even get close to flowering in that toy.

peace....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 6, 2007)

my 2 cents...

I would definitely like to get an aerogarden and take a shot at growing with this tiny titan.. but i would not expect much... but I bet I would really enjoy the process... especially if it were my first time growing..

iloveyou


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 6, 2007)

I just think that considering its size and its ability for growing from seed that new growers would benefit from spending less on the grow setup and more and a decent light to grow with.

The aerogarden comes in at 150 usd and while it does look cool the money could be far better spent.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 6, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I just think that considering its size and its ability for growing from seed that new growers would benefit from spending less on the grow setup and more and a decent light to grow with.
> 
> The aerogarden comes in at 150 usd and while it does look cool the money could be far better spent.



true - 

they could get this book instead... 

How to grow marijuana - See More Buds - video DVD reviews


shameless plug LOL


----------



## Cannabian (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys im trying to decide if I want to use the Aerogrden or just stick to HPS-MH ritual. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 10, 2007)

Quick update...I think it's time for trimming and training.


----------



## dalgoda (Dec 10, 2007)

XtC in me said:


> hmm.....I don't know man, the only real reason i went ahead and got this thing is because...
> 1. I'm new to all of this and I wanted to just try it out and eventually build my own system using the aerogarden as a guide.
> 2. I have wayyy too much money to spend, I just built a brand new computer that cost me a total of 3000 smacks including a 700 dollar graphics card. I live with 2 other roommates in a 2 story house with 3 bed 2 bath and there is not much room to grow and
> 3. I know 2 people who use the aerogarden to grow and that is all(well with extra full cfl lights and in the other a 400w hps! And! I have seen with MY own Eyes that you can successfully grow atleast 2 full sized fully grown female plants using the aerogarden..
> It may not at all be the best for growing marijuana no shit but i don't see why you have to go out of your way and take the time to bitch about it on someones thread. If you care sooo much about it make your own fucking thread telling people why they probably shouldn't buy the aerogarden because it's a waste of money...But I really don't wanna hear it....peace


yes Thank You XtC. my point exactly. great educational tool. like my First Potfarm. :0)
No need to really hack it at all....if you dont want an airstone in it no problem just change the water regularly then o2 levels stay up there.
it is all about the resale value. 
you cant really resell a tub with holes in the lid, some pvc and a wierd kind of growlite to easily at a yardsale whereas the aerogarden will sell right away. you know, after you learn how to do it and get it right the first time or find out it's not for you at all this growing thing. really the ultimate beginners tool.
learned TDS, PH, O2 for roots, Nutrients, PPM, Light importances, reflective properties, CO2 methods, Ventilation Properties and Odor control.Had a blast learning also cause it came with basil to eat along the way. bonus. How can one say it is shit after learning all of that for 150 bucks out the door......?
after all of six monts with this thing, really confident that I could pull of a fullscale SOG operation with no major stress.
This thing has been 25 years in the making Since the original Genesis system. 
just look at what aerogarden has done in about a year, cant wait to see next years products in action.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 10, 2007)

I have known a few people who have used the aerogarden. They all said that the AG did really well for the first 4-6 weeks. But once they hit flower stage the system was un able to keep up with the plants.. i.e. lights, and res size. Not one person I have talked to has told me of any decent completed harvest. The best I heard of was under a 1/2 OZ of fluffy buds


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 10, 2007)

ya well lets just see if I can pull It off...If not oh well it was worth a try..


----------



## snakey (Dec 11, 2007)

well said .....I am currently giving the aerogarden a try and all is sweet so far !....if it fails i will go back to normal methods .


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

nice thread man, they def look good. you gonna be upgrading lights?
peace


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 11, 2007)

definitely upgrading the lights.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 14, 2007)

Update...still haven't trimmed anything.........should I? On 12/12


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 14, 2007)

no trimming!

iloveyou

nice plant!


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay I won't trim for a while.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 14, 2007)

xtc..

why would you want to trim? there is no need to trim.. just flower and and harvest...

the only need for trimming is to get clones

yes, there are exceptions.... but don't worry about those exceptions until you master gorwing.. and from the looks of your plant, you are on your qway to being a great grower!

love


----------



## ryan33212 (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice words man, 


Garden Knowm said:


> xtc..
> 
> why would you want to trim? there is no need to trim.. just flower and and harvest...
> 
> ...


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 15, 2007)

thanx guys...ill keep you guys updated and keep the comments comin.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 17, 2007)

Another Update...the one in the back is growing much quicker than the other 2....the one to the left in the front looks different than the other 2....it has much broader leaves...


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 18, 2007)

lookin good XTC. 

are you able to move the plants at all at this stage? to give them the maximum amount of room possible? 

the roots might be too tangled on shit to easily move them.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 18, 2007)

pzycho how much weight did you get per plant?


----------



## boricuaboi (Dec 18, 2007)

Cannabian said:


> Hey guys im trying to decide if I want to use the Aerogrden or just stick to HPS-MH ritual. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


my 2 cents sorry for budding in but for that 150 u paid u could have built one and got a 150 watt hps with some cfls for that much Good Wheels and Walmarts den u coulda saved alot for but lovely plants!!!! but i kno where to get a 150 watt hps for 25 bucks guys holla at me if u want to kno more


----------



## Multan (Dec 18, 2007)

XTC those plants look pretty big to me...you might have have to cut the thing (areogarden) to get a nice yield, but im not saying with 100% certainty.

I myself thought about getting an aerogarden, but was discouraged to do so. No one told me what is better or worse but in laymen terms...

the money and time you put in the system, its easier and cheaper to either build your own aero system or soil grow. These methods yield a greater quantity of budskies compared to the aerogarden. I haven't used the aero garden, but have browsed through enough threads that i know this system isn't for me.

However life tends to make little sense, and people sometimes act a certain manner due to inexplicable reasons. For example, when i saw the convince and price of the aerogarden system, i almost myself hopped on the bandwagon, until i did further research.

What i am seeking from a quality grow, is the maximum yield i can achieve in my space using a fast/efficient/ method. Aerogarden isn't for me, but that aside. The plants look nice.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 18, 2007)

Ya I pretty much decided to go for it because I needed a better understanding of how this process works, and what should be needed. Just experimentation... We shall see how it turns out.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 19, 2007)

any updates? pics.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 19, 2007)

Ya they seem to be doing okay...


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 19, 2007)

yea lookin good, how old are they?


----------



## jsbfootball (Dec 19, 2007)

so the aerogarden is working well for you?


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 20, 2007)

looks great xtc! 

i really think you should move them if in any way possible. 

believe it or not the plants are territorial and they compete for the most amount of light possible. Eventually the left plant is going to overtake the one on the right and take up most of its light. 

i dont know if what you have on the far right is able to be taken off the AG so you can have the back outside holes for the plants. If not i would say the far back left, and the front right will allow the most space possible. 

im growing in the AG too, and the issue seems to be space. It looks like you have 2 , but maybe 3. space and some extra light are key to getting as much as possible out of the aerogarden. you should get another light on the right side for the shorter plant. 

way back someone suggested on here moving the seed cups aroound every couple days so the roots dont wrap around shit, so that they are mobile and you can get them spaced out a little easier. I wish i had considered that myself.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 20, 2007)

I planted the seeds on november 19.


----------



## dalgoda (Dec 20, 2007)

as far as room for roots.....
Let me get some honest opinions about root trimming
sounds bad right but rodents eat the roots in nature as do other things 
bonsai methods have been about trimming the roots for years
doing it on my girls in the aerogarden with no problems 
planning to clone in another AG for flowering without cutting the roots 
do you think I Will have enough room for seven plant clones going
thru flowering in the new 24" aerogarden? 7-8Months?


----------



## Hankster (Dec 22, 2007)

Is there an FAQs on how to get started (I'm a Noob, I know) with an AG if you've never grown your own pesonal stash before? I've gotten some "The Purps" BC Bud seeds, but can't just plant them in my backyard (DUH!) and am trying to find a way to grow 'em.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 22, 2007)

Hankster said:


> Is there an FAQs on how to get started (I'm a Noob, I know) with an AG if you've never grown your own pesonal stash before? I've gotten some "The Purps" BC Bud seeds, but can't just plant them in my backyard (DUH!) and am trying to find a way to grow 'em.


go look at the indoor growing, hydroponics/aeroponics threads... you can build a more effective system at a cheaper price than an aerogarden... not knockin the aerogarden jus sayin...


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hiesman said:


> go look at the indoor growing, hydroponics/aeroponics threads... you can build a more effective system at a cheaper price than an aerogarden... not knockin the aerogarden jus sayin...


 
all tho i grow some in the AG, i do agreee with Hiesman, there are other, less expensive ways. The AG is good for begingers, as you can learn the workings of that sort of system and caring for plants.- but its not going to yield what many newbies might expect. Its a small system and cannot support that many full grown plants. 

As a noob i would suggest looking into hydro/aero because plant problems develop, and resolve much quicker than soil- this provides good experience for a new gardener.


----------



## amenkki (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello i have aero Garden ANd i was wondering how long deos it take for the seed to pop. Its been almost a Week my Basil one came out but the bag seed are not coming out. WTS?????


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 23, 2007)

amenkki said:


> Hello i have aero Garden ANd i was wondering how long deos it take for the seed to pop. Its been almost a Week my Basil one came out but the bag seed are not coming out. WTS?????


i usually germ outside of the aero so that i know they have popped. 

you will need to take the little foam things out and check on the seeds to make sure the tap root is headed in the right direction, etc. Those foam cylinders are very porus and sometimes the tap root gets headed sideways and not up


----------



## amenkki (Dec 23, 2007)

storzbickel said:


> i usually germ outside of the aero so that i know they have popped.
> 
> you will need to take the little foam things out and check on the seeds to make sure the tap root is headed in the right direction, etc. Those foam cylinders are very porus and sometimes the tap root gets headed sideways and not up


the piont or the tip of the seed is straight upwards in direction. does any one knows i tried the papper towel method the seed were in the papper towel for a week and did'nt form shap or crack i had it cover in a clear plastic small container much like the ones ffrom the chinese resturant for soup. and i had it placed on top of the radiator for heat so it can stay moist but no results now the same seed are in the aeor garden for more then a week now they did'nt nothing.


----------



## jsbfootball (Dec 23, 2007)

maybe it was just a bad seed....try grabbing a couple germinate them the same way you did and whichever ones pop.....put them in


----------



## Kief Reefer (Dec 23, 2007)

Check out Marijuana Horticulture: Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes. It's $15 on amazon or $20 at Borders. It's has a complete chapter on aeroponics and some delicious pics! I would say introduce the HPS light now if all you have is fluorescents. CFL's do an amazing job during veg, but you need an obscene number of them. If you have plenty of lighting for the veg state, wait until flowering to introduce the HPS. I was going to post about the maximum absorption of light by the plants, but I'll have to look up my reference book on that. I believe it's 3,000 lumens per square foot at the maximum efficient footcandle rating, but I'll repost with the exact answer.


----------



## dalgoda (Dec 24, 2007)

amenkki said:


> Hello i have aero Garden ANd i was wondering how long deos it take for the seed to pop. Its been almost a Week my Basil one came out but the bag seed are not coming out. WTS?????


takes maybe four days to crack out of shell then maybe like four more to really come up out of medium.
Should germinate the seed before introducing it to the Aerogarden
make sure you arent using Aerogarden Nutrients(any regular Hydroponic nutrient for grow and bloom will work)
change water every two weeks
airstone in the water resivoir
bagseeds were tricky for me took 12 seeds for one to grow
germinate a couple of seeds in a papertowel for more chances for success(read GrowFAQ for more)
Frequently Asked Questions should answer the rest

P.S. Kief Reefer check out Marijuana Chemistry by Michael Starks


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 25, 2007)

Well guys today I have confirmed 2 to be female...the other one is definitely male.....I'll update with some pics when I have a chance!...Merry Christmas


----------



## 420Sirsmokesalot (Dec 25, 2007)

Cut the light stand in half and hang a real light. I have also done the stealth hydro setup which is bigger and better. I was successful buding 2 females..... and it was weak. Half ounce at the most. What a waste of time but people were impressed with using cfls. 2 65w and 1 85w. Good learning experience, but waist of time. Will not do it again after everything I learned....have fun,Merry X mas


----------



## xxxj0hnnyb0y (Dec 26, 2007)

hey guys i just got a aerogarden for christmas.... and im about to go get some clones to start to grow....
i was wondering what kind of extra lighting i will need to add on to get the most out of my plants...

and how should i start off with the light timing for the clones??

i know im new at this but im trying to make a few extra bucks...if u know what i mean...haha and have some fun doing it!!


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 26, 2007)

xxxj0hnnyb0y said:


> hey guys i just got a aerogarden for christmas.... and im about to go get some clones to start to grow....
> i was wondering what kind of extra lighting i will need to add on to get the most out of my plants...
> 
> and how should i start off with the light timing for the clones??
> ...


you will need to get a separate timer for the lights , because the settings dont allow for 24/0. Go to radio shack and get a 6' AC cable that has the "figure 8" end just like the plug that goes into the lights, its like 6 bucks. This allows you to run the lights separate for 24 hrs and eventually to whatever you choose. 

i set the pump to salad greens, it runs 24 hrs, thats personal preference tho. i cant tell you off hand what the settings are.

i think the max light is 16/8 with the presets in the AG. 

i would suggest CFL side lighting if you are going low-cost. I have a 400w MH in there now and they will get a 400W HPS for flower. i was lookign for better results than a CFL tho. 

i have seen many many grows in the AG with stock lighting and some CFLs
on the side.

ALSO- getting the 6' power cord for the light hood allows you to hang it and thus you can have the hood higher than the adjustable post in the AG allows.


----------



## xxxj0hnnyb0y (Dec 27, 2007)

storzbickel said:


> you will need to get a separate timer for the lights , because the settings dont allow for 24/0. Go to radio shack and get a 6' AC cable that has the "figure 8" end just like the plug that goes into the lights, its like 6 bucks. This allows you to run the lights separate for 24 hrs and eventually to whatever you choose.
> 
> i set the pump to salad greens, it runs 24 hrs, thats personal preference tho. i cant tell you off hand what the settings are.
> 
> ...


thanks!! im going to go get a timer tomorrow...
well i just bought a 400w MH light on ebay to help me out and im going to end up getting a HSP later on.. 

what should the light timing be once i get them planted in there?
if i was starting with seeds i could have just gone with XTC style but mine are gonna be already somewhat grown... 

fox farm nutes are the best and which ones should i get? im trying to save money also..


----------



## budweiser (Dec 27, 2007)

.....................NONGREENTHUMB...................

yeah you will never get nice big fat buds from the aerogarden...yes you can EASILY build one for less and better.....so use your expertise and help us make this work the best we can

cus i think people that have the aerogarden are doing it just for a little smoke and some fun too....

SO THAT LEADS ME TO SAY LETS USE THIS AS HOW TO MAKE IT WORK

crazy thing, i was thinkg of doing this with the aerogarden, i got one for my wife for xmas, and i'm thinking, could i get some smoke from this, i live in an apartment...

-I was thinking we need ot figure out whit strain would work the best in it?

can we altar the lights, do we need to....i was thinking to trim and grow just one cola bud in each slot, like a mini sea of green....

i'm really curious to see how good we can do with this...


----------



## storzbickel (Dec 27, 2007)

xxxj0hnnyb0y said:


> thanks!! im going to go get a timer tomorrow...
> well i just bought a 400w MH light on ebay to help me out and im going to end up getting a HSP later on..
> 
> what should the light timing be once i get them planted in there?
> ...


Fox Farm nutes- they have a hydroponic trio. Its Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. You can find the kits for around 40 USD.

i would personally leave the lights on 24/0 all thru veg. But some folks will tell you 18/6. so i would suggest reading up on it and doing what you feel is best.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Dec 27, 2007)

budweiser said:


> .....................NONGREENTHUMB...................
> 
> yeah you will never get nice big fat buds from the aerogarden...yes you can EASILY build one for less and better.....so use your expertise and help us make this work the best we can
> 
> ...


no no no no no, lets use this as a warning to anyone else contemplating buying one, to spend their money on something worthwhile. Fuck i'd take soil over the aerogarden and thats all dirty and everything.


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright guys here is an update....I removed the front plant because it was male...the two you see here are both female and are doing really well....


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

nice dude lookin good, thats how many i have is 2 im 30 days into flower, im hopeing a zip(OZ) a plant at least. they def look healthy


----------



## dalgoda (Jan 3, 2008)

just throw some mylar inside a cardboard box and put it over the aerogarden keeps all the light on the plants since light is an issue with the AG. definately helps with lower plant light penetration for sure if no mylar spraypaint inside with flat white
oh yeah and the cardboard covering the holes introduced mold into my system so use a film canister upside down works perfect.


----------



## stonedagain (Jan 6, 2008)

hey have any of ya'll had problems with keeping your ag reservoir cool? mine is staying at around 80 degrees which i dont really like, i add ice cubes in there but it doesnt seem to do much.. im tryin to keep the root rot to a minimum, there's only so much you can do with this contraption


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes that is a serious issue.. I do not have a solution to lower your temp..

BUT if you have root rot yo need to take serious action..

You should get air stones and add hydrogen peroxide...

YOU HAVE go to get more o2 in the water.. get a shit load of air stones...

root rot will quickly end your grow!!

Cut off all the dead roots and remove all dead root matter... dead matter in your water will consume o2.. yikes


good luck


----------



## dalgoda (Jan 7, 2008)

stonedagain said:


> hey have any of ya'll had problems with keeping your ag reservoir cool? mine is staying at around 80 degrees which i dont really like, i add ice cubes in there but it doesnt seem to do much.. im tryin to keep the root rot to a minimum, there's only so much you can do with this contraption


yes Listen to garden Knowm I learned so much from the posts of GK as well as other vetran greenthumbs on here.
dead, or dying plant material only drains energy from the plant trying to heal itself cut it off.
dunno why the resivoir is staying hot tho, is it in a hot room?
maybe get a good fan?
it isnt gettin light at all is it?
Airstone for sure for root rot(dont mistake brown nute stained roots for root rot)
checkout this link for good info
Aeroponic Supersonic


----------



## stonedagain (Jan 7, 2008)

i cleaned the whole thing out today, what a horrorshow in there... i used bleach to disinfect all surfaces and then hydrogen peroxide. i haven't added any to the reservoir because i only have the storebought 3% solution. i heard this kind wasnt optimal for plants, i plan on getting the 35% kind tomorrow.. 

aso i am using Nutrilife's SM-90, which was recommended by the guy at the indoor garden shop.. it says it's good for all pests & diseases especially pythium. besides that the only other things in the water(i use distilled) are: gh flora grow, gh flora micro, and superthrive. lots of superthrive rite now-1/2 tsp/gal. (ag has 1 gal reservoir)

asfor airstones, i have 2 aquarium bubblers going, one is small, the other is larger w/ 2 airhose ports. so i have a total of 3 bubble sources in the water rite now. 
i cut some of the roots off, and the lower leaves that went chlorotic. now we play the waiting game and hopefully she'll(it is a she btw otherwise i'd just start over) recover.. im really not satisfied with the aerogarden at this point, i think they couldve designed it better in regards to the reservoir. its hard to keep cool and it gets grody fast, lots of nooks and crannies for mold to grow. all you experienced folks are gonna be like, "so your res was at 80F for a week and you have root rot. gee." but it's all good im still learning about this whole hydroponic thing, i guess i just hit the curve. i had an airstone and i was changing the water every 4 days, (ya pretty much have to do it in the dark so your roots dont get exposed to light- rrgh). but i guess i also fucked up by sprouting new seeds in it after the first seedling had grown to 5" tall, i think cuz they were so young the pythium was just like, "alright, dinner!!" and wiped the little guys out and then moved on to my main one. it's about 7" tall,showing some gorgeous pistils, and im hoping it is healthy enough to pull through. 
i kinda wish i'd have built my own system(cheaper!!) but oh well this is my first grow in 5 years and i was never an expert in the first place, so you learn as ya go. thanks knowm for the advice if it wasnt for this website i'd probably be way behind. i'll let ya know how she's doin this week


----------



## dalgoda (Jan 8, 2008)

you can change the water no problem in light the plants arent that picky.
it is a weed after all super hearty plant sounds like it will bounce back tho
tough about the resivoir heat mine is fine , stays plenty cool. 
never had any problems with mold, if you mean the slime from nute stuff of course other organisms want to feed on the perfect environment you create
that is nature. dont sweat the small shit. PH TDS that is pretty much it 
did a lot of overthinking at the beginning myself but after seeing repeated questions all the same helped me relax a bit . 
peace
good luck on a speedy recovery


----------



## stonedagain (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks i'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## XtC in me (Jan 12, 2008)

hmm....these plants look different but they are both female....I did a pretty shitty job of hanging the hood from the shelf above, but oh well it works....


----------



## mysticflyer (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi How is every one I am new to this site but not new to growing I have been using this mixing chart for years. It has work well for me I use the the tomato formula they are similar in nutrient structure. With this formula you can put in any amount of water and it will give you the breakdown of nutrients I hope this helps


----------



## mysticflyer (Jan 13, 2008)

I am trying to upload this program I hope it worked


----------



## mysticflyer (Jan 13, 2008)

Liquid Earth Nutrient System By FUTUREGARDEN go to this page it will be on the left bottom of the page sorry for the couple of posts


----------



## Green Thumbs420 (Jan 14, 2008)

with those aerogarden lights you can actually move it as close to the plant as long as it not touching the light and it wont burn. your girls are lookin good though. i have an aerogarden and i love it.


----------



## Cannabian (Jan 14, 2008)

Im going to make a video of me smashing the crappy aerogarden to bits. As soon as my clone machine is built this thing is going to feel the wrath of my hammer. Total Junk, build your own bubbler and never look back. Im so glad I scapped this at the beginning of my grow. No way I would have yielded 10 oz with this.


----------



## dalgoda (Jan 14, 2008)

Ill buy it off of you as may others 
put it on ebay at least man cmon
just cause it wasnt right in your opinion
you could make at least 100 bucks
peace


----------



## Cannabian (Jan 14, 2008)

IMHO its really only good for starting clones


----------



## dalgoda (Jan 15, 2008)

I do see what people are saying about flowering with it
the flower is just so small still and not really flowering kinda just puttering out but that's ok cause was fun and is still good to grow strawberries and lettuce or basil and whatnots in it also great garden starter so you can move it outside come season and have a healthy start of a plant.
dunno about the new lights tho maybe little bit better for flowering but still yeah not for another fifty bucks or 100just for the upgrade light
nothing against the product itself cause it is not commercially designed for cannibis flowering it is designed for average indoor winter gardens.
So yeah better to get a real light with the money and do whatever makes you happy for the earth portion of it.
Gonna start an outdoor herb(other herbs not pot) garden and start em in the aerogarden so the bugs dont get to em till they are older and stand a fighting chance
Happy growing
peace


----------



## arkangel1969 (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought an aerogarden for my GF to grow the legal herbs that it came with for cooking - and it is a cute little toy - the ONLY good thing it does is make Hydro EZ for anybody. But the size of this thing is NOT a solution for growing plants - THE ONLY thing i can see this good for in GANJA growing, is seed germinating and maybe 1 or 2 weeks of VEG - THEN it has to be TRANSPLANTED - I may also try cloning with it.


----------



## XtC in me (Jan 25, 2008)

I need to clean out the resevoir.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 26, 2008)

doing pretty good so far, but u really should start keeping track of the days


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 6, 2008)

looks good how about an update?


----------



## r32115 (Feb 6, 2008)

arkangel1969 said:


> I bought an aerogarden for my GF to grow the legal herbs that it came with for cooking - and it is a cute little toy - the ONLY good thing it does is make Hydro EZ for anybody. But the size of this thing is NOT a solution for growing plants - THE ONLY thing i can see this good for in GANJA growing, is seed germinating and maybe 1 or 2 weeks of VEG - THEN it has to be TRANSPLANTED - I may also try cloning with it.


I have had 3 succesful crops from my aerogarden 3 plants at a time, more than an ounce dried per plant. i have had to use extra lights, but as far as ease of use it's great, until the system gets clogged with fox farms big blooms, and the pump heats up, making your water stanky inviting root rot and other nasties, if you wanna spend the money on the ag go for it grow whatever. but there are better ways, especially if you aren't the only one that gets the crop!!


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 10, 2008)

deff. more light get some cfls warm and cool and hang them but if you don't you wont see a good yield and incandescents don't do much but make heat


----------



## kushkilla (Feb 10, 2008)

The aerogarden got me started with a GREAT garden. Get an Aerogarden with a airstone. Start seven plants and watch them EXPLODE in three weeks. Transplant to DWC and pot your mothers. Now use the aerogarden for a cloner and to start seed, and watch your yeild in SOG exceed all expectations. Its way too much for me to smoke.


----------



## bigbrew (Aug 11, 2009)

kushkilla said:


> The aerogarden got me started with a GREAT garden. Get an Aerogarden with a airstone. Start seven plants and watch them EXPLODE in three weeks. Transplant to DWC and pot your mothers. Now use the aerogarden for a cloner and to start seed, and watch your yeild in SOG exceed all expectations. Its way too much for me to smoke.


 
Too much hatin' for the AG out there. It is so kind to young seedlings. As a matter of fact my female rate with seeds started in the AG is 100% (8 for  with BAGSEED. 

Transplant to 5 gallon dwc buckets or a stinkbud or stealth system when they get too big.

I think we can agree that its great for the early lifecycles...even if you hate the AG you gotta admit that.


----------

